# 2 signings and 1 trade, then you will be a decent title contender



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

1. Sign V-Span for $5M a year;

2. Sign Reggie Evans for MLE;

3. Trade 2 future first rounders, Head and J-Ho to Bobcats for G Wallace, Save $3M this year ..........

total salaries = $64M after the deals = Wolves salaries

Defense: 8 man rotations
Inside: Evans/Battier/Yao/Dik
Wings: T-Mac/Wallace/Battier
Point Guard: V-Span/Alston

Offense: 8 man rotation
Battier/Yao
T-Mac/Wallace
V-Span

Bench:
Alston, Novak, Evans

Injury reverse: Snyder


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

that seems way too much for gerald wallace


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Vassilis Spanoulis will play in World Championship next month. I think he is already a top 5 point guard in the nba. 

He is an excellent passer, shooter and excellent defender. Watch the game next month, then you will know .....


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> 1. Sign V-Span for $5M a year;
> 
> 2. Sign Reggie Evans for MLE;
> 
> ...


Impossible.

You cant spend the MLE on Reggie Evans then sign VSpan to a 5 Mill deal. The MLE is all there is to spend. On top of that, VSpan is not worth 5 mill. The only reason why its necessary to spend more than 2 Mill on VSpan is because we need to buy out his Panathinaikos (sp?) contract. Spending 5 Mill on VSpan is ridiculous.

Giving up two first rounder for Gerald Wallace is ridiculous, too.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Ballscientist, you are crazy.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

TManiAC said:


> Impossible.
> 
> You cant spend the MLE on Reggie Evans then sign VSpan to a 5 Mill deal. The MLE is all there is to spend. On top of that, VSpan is not worth 5 mill. The only reason why its necessary to spend more than 2 Mill on VSpan is because we need to buy out his Panathinaikos (sp?) contract. Spending 5 Mill on VSpan is ridiculous.
> 
> Giving up two first rounder for Gerald Wallace is ridiculous, too.


Based on the nba rules, you can spend the big money on your own player. 

V-Span is a property of Rockets.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Well we should see V-Span in the world championships first.

As good as gerald wallace is, 2 1sts, head and howard is simply ridiculous.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I like the trade.. but 5mil for VSPAN? i thought people were talking about 500,000 a year


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

wings defenders: Wallace, Battier and Snyder.

You got 3 big wings supporting casts to defend Giniobili, Wade, Josh Howard, Marion and Nash.

inside defenders: Yao, Evan and Battier

then you got 3 solid inside defenders to shut down Duncan, Dirk Amare, and Shaq.

There is no need to consider playing against Kobe, KG, Ray and Iverson.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> Based on the nba rules, you can spend the big money on your own player.
> 
> V-Span is a property of Rockets.


Where did you get that idea?

****'s CBA FAQ 

Spanoulis was drafted in the 2nd round meaning he has no guaranteed contract. Only 1st rounders are guaranteed and must follow the rookie pay scale. 

The only way we keep Spanoulis' rights is if he plays pro ball outside of the NBA. Teams are only allowed to keep draft rights if the player they drafted is making money in pro basketball. By him playing in the Greek league, we can keep his rights while at the same time not having to pay him money. This is also a great way of developing players without having to pay the costs.

Panathinaikos has Spanoulis under contract. In order to bring in Spanoulis and exercise our draft rights, we would have to buy out the Panathinaikos contract (Spanoulis is due money from the Greek league contract) but we still are bound by the rookie scale. Any money we pay him is money owed by the Greek league to him plus a 2nd round rookie's salary coming to about $2.5 Mill a year (2 Mill for Greek contract and 2nd rounder rookie salary of about .5 Mill). The reason why we havent brought him over yet is because he isnt worth that kind of money and he still has developing to do. Our best option is for him to exhaust his current Greek contract and sign him at .5 Mill.


Meaning that we CANT pay him as much as he wants.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

TManiAC said:


> Where did you get that idea?
> 
> ****'s CBA FAQ
> 
> ...


it is not clearly understood.

You mean the maximum amount he can get is $500K? It is impossible to pay him NBA minimum salary of $664K? I have significant doubt about it.

Question: What is the biggest check he (himself) can get for Rockets?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> it is not clearly understood.
> 
> You mean the maximum amount he can get is $500K? It is impossible to pay him NBA minimum salary of $664K? I have significant doubt about it.
> 
> Question: What is the biggest check he (himself) can get for Rockets?



No, the maximum he can get is not 500K, that was an estimate.

Why do you want to know the maximum he can get paid? Why in the world would the Rockets do such a thing? We have his draft rights and no one else. We dont have to compete with other teams to offer an attractive salary, all we have to do is pay for his Greek contract and pay him the minimum salary for a 2nd round sophomore. 

Plus, it is in the NBA rules that we can not use money if we are above the salary cap to add players. The only exception is the MLE, VE, the bi-annual LLE, and minimum contracts. This means we only have the MLE to spend for VSpan because we would have to pay his greek contract which is larger than the VE, LLE, and min. If we use the entire thing, how do we get other players?

To answer your first question, yes we can pay just the minimum contract of 600K but we still have to pay for the Greek contract. Its attractive to VSpan because no other teams can offer more and it is still 600K more than his Greek contract and gives him the opportunity to play for multi million dollar contracts in the NBA.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I like your idea Ballscientist, but i do think 5mil for V-spam is a little steep. Also i would love to have gerald walace on the roster, but giving up that much for him seems a little much

But with the depth chart you have set up, the team does look very good. But it seems as of right now, it is a little too expensive


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> Vassilis Spanoulis will play in World Championship next month. I think he is already a top 5 point guard in the nba.


:krazy:


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

2 future 1st rounders, hell no.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

The only one i agree with is the signing of Evans. :clap:


----------



## comehe (Jun 29, 2006)

TE+Bowen+1st
for
Malik Allen, JR smith

And then, Sign JL3

MLE for a back C

Then, Houston well done with enough Talents, Benchs and starts


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> 3. Trade 2 future first rounders, Head and J-Ho to Bobcats for G Wallace


I'd do this in a heartbeat... if it were possible.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Snyder as an IR? What a waste!

and I like GW but that's a bit more than what I'm willing to give up for him...


----------

